# Coke soda water bottle



## WhitetailandBass (Mar 20, 2016)

I have a straight side Coke soda water bottle, embossed on bottom with Coca Cola Bottling Co. - Chase City, VA, it has an embossed ring on the lower neck - there is nothing on the bottom, was wondering if this real or a reproduction?


----------



## RCO (Mar 20, 2016)

do you have a picture that might help users identify it


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 20, 2016)

It is real for sure.


----------



## WhitetailandBass (Mar 21, 2016)

Trying to post photos, but not working.


----------



## WhitetailandBass (Mar 21, 2016)

WhitetailandBass said:


> Trying to post photos, but not working.


----------



## WhitetailandBass (Mar 21, 2016)

This is more blue than a regular bottle, is it a reproduction, and what is the approx. value, thank you!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 28, 2016)

The photos are a bit small, but I'm pretty sure it's real.  I've never heard of any of the flavour bottles being reproduced.  The reason it's a different colour is because it's not exactly a Coke bottle, it's a bottle that the local franchise had used for their other products.  It was probably purchased from a different glassmaker than the actual Coke bottles.

At least I assume it's a flavour bottle.  If it has the Coca Cola logo then it's an early straight-side bottle that predates the hobbleskirt design.


----------



## WhitetailandBass (Mar 30, 2016)

CanadianBottles said:


> The photos are a bit small, but I'm pretty sure it's real.  I've never heard of any of the flavour bottles being reproduced.  The reason it's a different colour is because it's not exactly a Coke bottle, it's a bottle that the local franchise had used for their other products.  It was probably purchased from a different glassmaker than the actual Coke bottles.
> 
> At least I assume it's a flavour bottle.  If it has the Coca Cola logo then it's an early straight-side bottle that predates the hobbleskirt design.





Thank you! I thought it was real but wasn't sure. It doesn't have the script logo, but block letters, I was told it was from around 1910 and it is from my local bottling plant that closed about 50 yrs. ago.


----------



## detectionservice (Apr 13, 2016)

anyone know the value 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Assassin (Apr 13, 2016)

Probably around 5-10 bucks


----------

